# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [MP4] προβλημα ήχου με κινητο Huawei ascend g300

## ShAd0W_z0nE

Να πω οτι ειμαι κατοχος του κινητου περιπου 5 μηνες και δεν θα προτεινα σε κανεναν να *πεταξει* τα  λεφτα του σε αυτο, μετανιωσα την ωρα και την στιγμη που το πηρα. Το  πηρα με σκοπό να ακουω μουσικη να μην κουβαλάω δηλαδη δυο συσκευες mp3  και κινητο, μιας και το Mp3 μου χαλασε.. Το ηχειο που εχει ακουγεται  ικανοποιητικα, αλλα εχω προβλημα με τα ακουστικα δεν ακουγεται δυνατα η  μουσικη με οποια ακουστικα και αν το βαλω, εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για καποια  λυση για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο, οι μισοι που εχουν το κινητο εχουν  αυτο το προβλημα, τα δοκιμασα ολα πηρα ενισχυτη 26 ευρω , κατεβασα  προγραμμα για ενισχυση της εντασης το οποιον μεν την ενισχυε αλλα η  ποιοτητα ηχου πηγαινε στο 0.

Πηρα λοιπον τηλεφωνο την αντιπροσωπεια μπας και βγαλω ακρη δεν απαντανε  ποτε στα τηλεφωνο μας εχουν γραμμενο στα @@ τους δηλαδή, φανταστειτε  επιπεδο αντιπροσωπειας*.* Ετσι το πηγα στο καταστημα οπου το  αγορασα το εστειλαν στο service, και το service μου το εκανε format και  δηθεν μου το εφτιαξε. Να ποσταρω και τις αλλαγες που εκαναν:




> Speaker,8ohm,0,5w,11*15*3.5(Improved) Receiver,32ohm,6*15*2.0mm,wideband



Το πηρα λοιπον μετα τις αλλαγες και ο ηχος ακουγοταν *ολοιδιος καμια αλλαγη*, με κοροιδεψαν και απο πανω δηλαδη..

Τελος παντων, οτι εγινε εγινε δυστηχως δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη απο το να το  κρατησω αλλα θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε να βρω μια λυση το πολυ στα  30ευρω, γιατι δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα ουτε για καφε, εχω αγορασει αυτον τον  mini ενισχυτη της konig, ο οποιος ανεβαζει τον ηχο κατα 10 db, ειναι και  ενισχυτης μπασου: 
http://www.electronic-discount.be/pr...hop.htm?lng=en
Και τωρα σκεφτομαι να παρω ακομα εναν με την ελπιδα οτι λειτουργουν *αθροιστικα*( ; ) Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω κάποια πραμόρφωση στον ηχο;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FiiO-E-6-m...item3a7f613db1

Να πω επισης οτι ο ενισχυτης(ενσωματωμενος) του mp3 player sony  που ειχα ηταν απιστευτος, αν το εβαζες τερμα θα μπορουσες ανετα να  κουφαθεις, ο οποιος λειτουργει ακομα απλα εχει χαλασει το software και  το κουμπι της εντασης, αλλα να κανω καποια πατεντα με αυτον μαλλον δεν  παιζει..

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις.                          

               (η παραπομπή εγινέ από το hlektronika.gr)

----------


## xifis

δοκιμασες ακουστικα με υψηλοτερη ευαισθησια?καποιο firmware update?κατι παιζει με το android του..

----------


## rep

δυστοιχος τα huawei ειναι αλλη μια κινεζικη μαρκα χαμηλης ποιοτητας.σε ποια εταιρια πηρες τηλεφωνο?

----------


## ShAd0W_z0nE

*@xifis*
Ναι εκανα το συγκεκριμένο update, δεν υπήρξε ομως αλλαγή. Δοκιμασα πολλα ακουστικά. Επισης τα ακουστικα μου ειναι 16 ohm. Το έλεγξα και αυτό.
*@rep*
Το κινητό, για να μην τα ισοπεδωσω ολα, με εξαιρεση αυτο το ελλατωμα είναι το μοναδικό στα λεφτά του. Απλά μου την εδωσε γιατι αν μοιραζαν ενισχυτες στα γαριδάκια καλύτεροι θα ήταν. Στην αντιπροσωπεία τους πήρα. 


Πάντως απορούσα γιατί το ηχείο του είναι πολύ καλο σε αντιθεση με το ακουστικο..
Τέλος πάντων, παρείγγειλα τον fiio e11, το οποίο όντως ανεβάζει την ένταση κατα 12db και το προβλημα λύθηκε και με το παραπάνω, αφου βέβαια έσταξα συνολικα 80ευρω (52,50 με βγηκε το fiio). Tα 26 ευρω πηγαν στον κουβα αφου αυτο το konig δεν κανει τίποτα μονο λιγο μπασο δινει, η κυρια δουλεια του ειναι splitter, δεν είναι ενισχυτης, άλλο το τι γραφει απ'εξω, αλλοι απατεωνες και αυτοι. 

Το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσε να κανει η εταιρια είναι να δωσει τουλάχιστον τον fiio e6, με κοστος μολις 25 ευρω, αλλα δεν ξερω μαλλον δεν τους ενδιαφερει και πολύ η φήμη τους.

----------


## bchris

Η Huawei ειναι αλλη μια Κινεζικη εταιρεια, με καλες προθεσεις, αλλα δυστυχως ολες οι καλες προθεσεις του κοσμου, δεν ανεβαζουν την ποιοτητα υλικων/σχεδιασμου.

Να πω εδω οτι δεν τους ενδιαφερει το residential κομματι (== πωληση σε τελικο χρηστη), μιας και τα κυρια προιοντα τους απευθυνονται σε ISPs & Carriers. Φανταστητε οτι αν θελει ο πελατης, μπορει να κανει re-brand το προιον Huawei με το δικο του ονομα (== να πουλαει τηλεφωνα η Vodafone πχ, με το logoης Vodafone, που ομως ειναι Huawei).

Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα επαιρνα προιον τους ουτε κι αν μου το χαριζανε.

----------

